# Songs To Michaelangelo Poems



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

After I posted to a thread on this forum on Benjamin Britten's Sonnets of Michaelangelo I started thinking of the Shostakovich settings of Poems of Michaelangelo found some and found some examples.

Here is number 10 in the suite "Death"

First with piano accompaniment sung by Vladimir Baykov with pianist Roberto Forno






and the same poem with orchestration by Dmitri Dmitriyevich himself, sung by Apostol Milenkov with Peter Wesen Auer and the Sinfonieta da Camera Salzburg






The complete Suite has 11 songs.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Here's another Michelangelo song cycle.

*Hugo Wolf: Michelangelo Lieder*


----------

